# look 595



## steven ward (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello,
Anyone purchasing the black look 595 should keep the section they cut off the seatpost and cut down to size they need for the spacers...they make an ideal match for the frame instead of using the matt black spacers look provide, just wet and dry the edges with wet and dry once you have cut them to size. Good idea?


----------

